# Do you have a calm, laid-back toy or mini?



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

...and if so, can you share your breeder's info?

My ultra laid-back SPOO and I are extremely active with Pet Partners as a pet therapy team, and now I'm looking to add another poodle to the family, who would also be trained to volunteer as a therapy dog.

If we decide to get another SPOO, I would use one of a couple wonderful breeders who I already know, but for a toy or mini, I'm just beginning the breeder search.

Since the therapy dog volunteer work is such an important part of our lives, my goal is to find a calm, laid back dog who can continue this ministry with me.

I'm already contacting the local poodle clubs, etc., but if anyone can help with a suggestion based on personal experience, it would be appreciated!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have two puppies about the same age from the same breeder, (Valcopy) but two different litters. One has been a hell on wheels busy body, but has mellowed a lot as he's come out of puppyhood. He's really delightfully darling. They just turned 2. The other, Maurice is laid back and calm except he barks a lot. But he'll chill out on someone's lap for as long as they want. He's very sweet and quiet. (not vocally quiet though) But he's also energetic when the time is right...playful, zooming, loves a brisk walk etc. But really loves cuddling. 

I don't know that a particular breeder will have all the same kind of temperaments probably...that is, if they diversify as they should. I'd recommend finding a reputable breeder who everybody knows has dogs with terrific temperaments, health etc. And then ask the breeder if he/she has any pups that look like they're going to be the more relaxed type good for therapy. It's not always easy to tell right off the bat though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Misha is very calm and easy going, though she does love to play fetch! Most of her days are spent sitting in my lap, with spurts of tormenting the cat and visa versa. She came from Sharbelle Poodles in Vista California.


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous, N2Mischief and Poodlebeguiled, and the info your provided was just what I needed and will help get me started. I've already looked at both breeders' sites and will contact them this week.

I definitely agree that the temperaments can and should vary elec within the same litter (so fun to see how littermates differ!), but I'd be willing to wait however long I needed to if I did happen to find a particular sire and damme who were known to fairly reliably pass on "laid-back" genes )

That said, I've always trusted breeders to describe the temperaments and have been fortunate that they've been spot on with my past poodles. Wendell Sammett was absolutely convinced after bathing and grooming my SPOO and his littermates, that my guy was the born therapy dog in the litter, and he was so right.

Thanks again to you both


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

talk to leullman re minis. his boy, beau, is an oversized mini and a cuddler from a southern california breeder.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

All of my toys have been calm when I want them to be, and active when I want them to be - they follow my lead. The same goes for my 13 and my 1 1/2 year olds. ( the first 9 months or so don't count though, they are all pretty busy at that age lol, but much to my delight Timi has developed the same in synch with me pattern as her sisters before her).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our sweet boy Bo, is an oversize mini. He's about 16 1/2 inches and 22 lbs. It's a great size. He's always been a rather calm and laid-back dog, though he can be anxious at times. (In the car, on walks, going to the groomer, etc. ) He is a super cuddler which is one of the many things we love about him. He is our first ever dog and we love him more than we ever thought possible. But then, he is very easy to love.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

When I was first looking at getting a mini, the breeder I was most interested in told me she only bred poodles she would want to live with. Well, she sure knew what she was talking about! 

Our* silver* mini boy is affable, confident and affectionate. He is a joy to take everywhere and anywhere, an easy and eager traveler by car, plane or horse drawn carriage, settles beautifully table side for meals at home or outdoor eateries. He's calm and trustworthy around everyone from our grandkids to a dear one with a movement disorder, not rattled by noise (not thunderstorms, fireworks, gun shots, fire station sirens or railway whistles). He sits ringside at dog shows with easy patience and gets on well with other dogs. Prior to him we had a terrier for 16 years, what a different energy level! Happily, he can walk/hike forever, retrieve a ball or frisbee for an hour but agreeably responds to "Enough! Game over." 

I so wish I could refer you to his breeder, but sadly she's gone. The late Carolyn O'Rourke, Cabryn Poodles (NJ) really knew how to breed for good temperament and much else, too. Glad to hear you're contacting the local poodle clubs. If you haven't yet, you may want to reach out to the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral contacts too. They have wide reach and might be a good resource for you. Just in case you need their contact info, here it is. Best of luck with your puppy search!:clover:

Breeder referral West of the Mississippi:
Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time 

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time


----------



## MaddieClancy (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you, LEUlman and Chagall's Mom. Both of your mini's sound perfectly wonderful!

I appreciate the East/West of the Mississippi referral contacts. I'm just an hour from the Mississippi, so I could go either way.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No, not calm and laid back at all lol!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has a switch...

This is ON!

























This is OFF! 

























There doesn't seem to be an in between setting.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine are like Tiny Poodle, they do what I ask them to do, Bella is more laid back than Cayenne, but she is coming around, they are toys


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

We have two toys. Our oldest poodle Brandie (8) is very laid back such a sweet sweet cuddler. She loves sitting on the couch with the kids or hubby and loves being in my lap. She has always been calm and easy going. 

Luna the 3 mo old poodle is still in the puppy playing stage. She loves to play and then when she gets tuckered out she likes to lay at our feet or just beside us on the sofa or chair. She doesn't want to be "on" my lap. She likes to be just touching us though.

My past poodles (all toys) have been generally calm but would play and frolic when I wanted them to. 

BeBe


----------

